# Bear Recurve age & value



## JAVERY6 (Feb 21, 2013)

I inherited a Bear Glass-Powered “Bearcat” recurve bow. Handwritten on it are the serial # KM30464 followed by length AMO-60”, then draw weight 45#. It was made in Grayling, Michigan under the patent “Canada, 1953”. It has a gold or copper or brass standing bear coin medallion imbedded on the side. Since I’m not into archery, I don’t know anything about bows. I’m would like to find out when it was made and the approximate retail value of it because I plan to sell it on Craigs List. From the discussions I’ve seen on line, it appears to be a 1970-1971 make but I’ve seen conflicting “facts” as well. Any help will be very much appreciated. 
Joe Avery
[email protected]


----------

